# Poetry thread



## DNJACK (Nov 13, 2015)

there was a jew
of golden hair
and somewhere an ass
it was insipiring

what a day it was
shooting in france
niggers in paris
jagger in belly

and all of it all
somewhere it doesnt rain
haze, snow and ice
along the golden road

this is right
people are people
wy does it matter
idk

this is all
this is the real thing
for all the people who cares
this shall be it

for the others
fuck you


----------



## XYZpdq (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## grilledcheesesandwich (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Tranhuviya (Nov 16, 2015)

God hates a fag
That means you
There is no virtue in Sodomy.


----------



## Hi I Am From Page 6 (Nov 18, 2015)

What has been seen
Cannot be unseen
Fuck DNJack to hell
And his nipples too


----------

